# Goggles that wont fog?



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

the von zipper ones fog on the outside of the lens , not the inside btw


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

stop breathing so hard?


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the outer fog is from breath going up the facemask. 

Any helpful advice?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

What I do... and I have uhm... eg2 electrics.. is just make sure the facemask, bandana, whatever is letting breath out of the top...

for outside fog all you need is some gloves with a squeegee on the finger to be honest... I think with anything there will be a little fog, it's just that you don't want fog inside goggles.. the outside you take care of like I said..


----------



## paras (Jan 27, 2011)

You're gonna hate me for this but you can probably try one run with your goggles in your hand just to let it all vaporize out. Just make sure not to wipe out or it's game over.

As to your original question, naturally try keep the vents open on the goggles, move your face mask down or make a nice opening for air. I have Smith Phenoms and don't really experience fog issues until I start breathing really hard. If you do shop for a new pair of goggles, anti-fog coating is one thing but check for the differences in ventilation between the goggles. Let me know if any of that helps! Wish I knew a specific brand to buy. My friend keeps telling me he hears nothing but good about Oakleys...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Get a facemask that has holes in it around your mouth so that the vapor from your breath can escape to the air instead of going up under your mask.

I had this exact same problem when I tried out an under armour face mask in Utah over new year's. It made my Smith IO goggles fog up like crazy once I started breathing heavily.

My Seirus ultra-clava (which has holes by the mouth) does not have this problem.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

All goggles will fog if you do dumb shit to make them fog. Dont wear a bandana or a face mask under your goggles. Just pull it up to your nose like real snowboarders do.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't know if you put face mask under your goggles or why you would even want to but I sure don't. I wouldn't even think of breaking that seal.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Some masks make it impossible to NOT have the mask go under the goggle.


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

The one I have fortunately allows me to have my goggles on the outside not touching the mask


----------



## jjermzz (Sep 20, 2010)

If you got the goggles new I'd assume they won't fog up. Some goggle have special instruction on how to handle. Pretty much it sounds like you can rub the anti-fog in the inside lens. My Oak's have instructions like don't rub the inside, shake moisture, then dab. Don't leave it inside the car hanging on the rear view mirror. Stuff like that. 

But the main thing, don't cover your nose and you good to go. My goggle only fog when I start breathing beastly when I'm strapping my bindings on. I leave my goggles on for 3-4 hours straight.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

It seems pretty gimmicky (and they're expensive), but the Smith Turbo Fan series work really well. I can't wear contacts and I can't wear glasses under my goggles cause I ride really hard and tend to crash on my face rather often :laugh: which presses my glasses into my face which don't feel so good. So I bought prescription lens inserts that fit inside my Smith Phenom Turbo Fan goggles. 

As far as I can tell the goggle lenses themselves never fog, just the prescription lenses when I get to the bottom of the chair lift. Then I kick the fan into high and the fog usually clears up half way up the lift.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

All goggles fog. What you look for are goggles that are hard to fog and that recover quickly. In my experience oakley's performance is head and shoulders above other brands with one exception. That exception are the previously mentioned smith turbo fan series which are nearly impossible to fog when turned on. That performance is the result of a cumbersome fan and battery pack (not to mention the price!)


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

You want goggles that don't fog? Leave them on your eyes all day, don't take them off when you are on the chair lift, don't put them above your helmet. Leave them on.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> You want goggles that don't fog? Leave them on your eyes all day, don't take them off when you are on the chair lift, don't put them above your helmet. Leave them on.


^^This. I rarely take my goggles off, and they rarely fog on me. That being said, when I was less wise with my gogs, I always had the best luck with Oakley.


----------



## SCARBRO817 (Apr 18, 2011)

i have anon realms i wear a bandana under them and they have never fogged on me and i am a heavy breather i would try different masks though befor you go for a new pair of goggles


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Smith Turbo fan goggles are the way to go if fogging is a problem for you. I use them for backcountry riding. Wearing them while I am skinning, which builds up the steam like nothing else. Without the fan, any goggle would be fogged. The hindrance is the price. They are pricey. Though if everything you own fogs, it's probably worth your money. Sites like Steep and Cheap, and Tramdock have them from time to time. I picked mine up for $60 on sac a few years ago. Keep you eyes open and you may luck out.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Another option you can look into is the Habervision eliminator, Scott also sells a rebranded version of exactly the same thing. They work with most goggles out there though my VZ feenoms were not one of them. I picked up a pair of Scott Fix's for super cheap and the eliminator for like $60 and now I have fan goggles. The upside to the eliminator over the Turbo Fan is that the fan sits inside the goggle and has an auto on/off feature when it senses moisture building on the inside of the lens.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I sweat like crazy when I ride and I still manage to keep the gogs clear by not removing them (like mentioned above) and carrying a little sponge made specifically for gogs. I only need the sponge on the rare cases I get snow in the gogs (i.e. fun crashes in powder). But it really works to dry out the lense and clear any fog from the snow. 

Obviously decent lenses with good air flow, but that goes without saying. 

Breath down through your mouth to prevent your breath from causing the fogging. I don't wear a mask when riding, but I learned that works for paintball masks. Obviously different, but similar idea.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I've used Anon, Smith, Dragon and Oakley and, *in my case*, Oakley lenses win out of all of those... I wear Crowbars. The Smiths are a close second and I still wear them for night riding.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Lenses on my crowbars worked perfect for me on cold days this season (and I sweat A LOT) but on my last day on the slopes, on a really warm day, I had a problem with them fogging inside the lens, and it didnt go away till the rest of the day. It was quite warm so I was sweating like a pig, no fogging on the inside of the lens though. 

If you have problem with sweating like I do, you could get fog inside your lenses on walking up the hill or smt, but as soon as you start riding, airflow will clear the lense in no time.

I'm using crowbars only for few days on the slopes and I'm really happy with the performance, though I could use an advice on how to prevent fogging inside the lenses, I wasn't wearing a mask and only took my goggles off to get the snow out on few occasions... :dunno:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Like mentioned before if you wipe water from the inside you have just removed your anti fog coating, and they will fog up faster and harder. (wiping them when there dry is fine.) Luckily you can buy anti fog coating you rub on and wipe off and there like new again. I had some stuff called cat crap and it helped my spy's last 6 seasons.

Another big no no is putting them near a fireplace, I had a buddy wreck 2 pairs of oakleys doing that, they will fog between the two lenses and never dry out.


----------

